# anidées AI6



## Darksaber (Nov 12, 2011)

anidées is a new brand in the tough case market. Their first chassis - the AI6 aims to deliver the utmost quality with a solid choice of features. All this at a sub 100 Euro price point. We were impressed by the quality of materials used and also the attention to detail.

*Show full review*


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 14, 2011)

nice review !
i do like this case and 110eu is not to much and 120 for windowed version i don't think it's alot of money

is it just me or does look alot the new cosmos ?


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 14, 2011)

Six USB ports? No useless Firewire port in sight? No junky AC'97 plug to get in the way? A case designer that does Lian Li quality without the extortionate price? Let's hope this is the first of many cases from anidées!


----------



## Frizz (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like a poor copy of the Corsair Carbide.


----------



## SirMango (Nov 15, 2011)

Nice looking case, but wicked expensive. I'd rather go with the smaller and cheaper Define R3.



random said:


> Looks like a poor copy of the Corsair Carbide.


Not sure how you came to that conclusion. Both cases aren't alike in most areas. For one, the AI6 has a door and is geared more towards silence.


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes yes yes. And yes. If I had the money I'd get one right away. Gorgeous.


----------



## cever89 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great review!But the price is not that reasonable for me.


----------



## jcvjcvjcvjcv (Nov 20, 2011)

> •A bit pricey - quality still costs money



No free lunches



> •No USB 3.0 to 2.0 adapter



Who needs that anyway? Anyone buying a case in this price category either has a mobo with internal USB 3.0 header or can get an adapter themselves.



> •Other cases of this price point include three fans



I'd rather hear about the quality of the fans. What make? What bearings?



> •Spring in door hinge is weak



That's a shame



> •Simple packaging



I'm not going to house my PC in the cardboard box 



> •Looks may not be for everyone



Can be said of any case.

--------

Looks like it took some good points of the Antec P280, Corsair 400R and Corsair 600T and cut out some 'bad' points. No wacky 200mm fans, no bulky side panels. Only thing I'm worried about is the small holes for the airflow.


----------



## ninong (Jan 20, 2012)

looks familiar







that's the gelid darkforce. internals look the same, prolly has the same oem. but i prefer the external looks of the AI6 though


----------

